# New point &shoot camera for 4-4.5k



## samaresh7 (Dec 20, 2011)

the camera specially for shooting in macro mode and landscape photos.
Budget very tight 4-4.5k+(200-300bucks) .please suggest some models.going to purchase online(flipkart or letsbuy)


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2011)

2 options 

panasonic LS5 ->Flipkart.com: Panasonic Lumix DMC-LS5: Camera 
with 5x optical zoom and image stabilisation and 720P video, AA cell for Rs.4800

olympus VG110 -> Flipkart.com: Olympus VG-110: Camera

Great macro 1cm , LION cell ...but 4x zoom and no IS - Rs.4350


choice is urs


----------



## kevz22 (Dec 20, 2011)

If the main criterion are Macro mode and landscape then i think the olympus VG110 would be perfect. I bought one last week from Reliance digital for 4.3k. The problem with this camera is awful low light performance and no optical zoom in video recording mode. The screen is below average too. Rest everything is perfect.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2011)

optical image stabilization helps in low light


----------



## nac (Dec 21, 2011)

LS5 has better zoom and better wide & telephoto angle with optical stabilization plus shoots HD video while it has smaller sensor and no info about macro focus range. I assume it is same as normal focus range i.e., 15cms.

On the other hand VG110 macro focus range is as close as 5cms which is better than LS5 and cheaper.

LS5 uses AA size batteries. As your budget is very tight, I assume you can't afford to buy a quick charger and/or spare batteries in the near future. So you can very well pick VG110.

Letsbuy's prices are better than Flipkart's (14% higher) and you have COD. My suggestion would be VG110 from Letsbuy. If you have coupon, use it...
Buy Olympus VG-110 Black Digital Camera at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------

